# [SOLVED] Panasonic PV-DV102D Help



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Guys

First of all I hope this is the right place to ask about this model of video camera, if not can you move this to the appropriate place? So I bought this video camera in a pawn shop last year and it works ok but battery life is terrible and I need a new one. Looking into ways to provide power I noticed there is a jack on the front of the battery charger for a cord with a small round plug. When I remove the battery from the video camera there is also a small round plug and I was wondering if this was for a cord to connect to the video camera like this? DC Power Cord Cable for Video AC Adaptor PV DAC11 Panasonic Palmcorder Camcorder | eBay

I do video's for my brothers band and I'd like to have power for my camera when I'm transferring the video to the pc using the firewire cable. I know another battery would help but I don't expect them to last the night, can I use this cable to power the video camera? Or is that small plug on the front of the battery carger for the car adapter?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

DL and check out page 14 of this manual.

http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/PV-DV102?t=manuals

Find the right cord, and you should be good to go.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Panasonic PV-DV102D Help*

Cool thanks for the info.


----------

